# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Conrad and Tanya

## macscot

Has anybody got any thoughts on this sizzling pair [especially as Tanya's current boyfriend  is as exciting as watching grass grow ]  :Smile:

----------


## chec2k

I hope she stays with John, I think they are some much more compatabile, but he is boring.

----------


## Jemma

He is boring - I think she'd be better off with conrad.

----------


## chamone256

i read somewhere that tanya and conrads baby sitter is a shady character

----------


## Rach33

I think Tanya and Conrad definately John is a bit of a bore but at least with Conrad you won't have that problem

----------


## Emmak2005

> i read somewhere that tanya and conrads baby sitter is a shady character


LOL. It'd be so funny if The FW Tanya & Conrad moved in next door to Conrad.

----------


## macscot

According to 'What's on TV' Tanya admits what her feelings are for Conrad next week sometime ..........   :Clap:

----------


## Jemma

Yay!  :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i think they will make a gr8t couple really

----------


## andrewlancelfan

> i read somewhere that tanya and conrads baby sitter is a shady character



I think she should be with Conrad
& not John
as well.

because I Personally think Conrad is Brilliant
& Simon Merralls is Good 
who plays Conrad in Family Affairs.

he is really a Good Actor to be in the Programme.

he is my Favourite Actor in Family Affairs at the Moment
he is Nicer then John,  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Cartman:

----------


## kirsty_g

i think they are good together

----------


## andrewlancelfan

> i think they are good together



I was Wondering do you Watch EastEnders

because if you do can you Email me with the Address of the Eastenders & Family Affairs Studios.

because I am going to try & get a Signed Autograph from Simon Merrels
who plays Conrad Williams in Family Affairs
& from EastEnders I want to Try & get a Signed Autograph from SHANE RICHIE & CHARLIE G HAWKINS  :Cartman:   :Cartman:   :Smile:   :Moonie:

----------


## lildevil

i think she should go with Conrad cause is is like a really boring person.

----------


## Jemma

There is a Conrad/Tanya kiss on Friday  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

oooo yay! shes so not happy with that doctor - she belongs with conrad!!!

----------


## Jemma

Exactly! Did you see the jumper he was wearing today? LOL

----------


## tasha_cfc

Tanya and Conrad make a brillant couple the sooner they get together the better!!!

----------


## mememe

tanya and conrad def belong together.
what about justin and kelly? are they still together?

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

ahh the tanya and conrad kiss was sooo sweet. they so belong together! does anyone know if he stops the wedding on monday?

----------


## sarahwelford

i think she goes ahead and marrys john but who knows what will happen.
Soap weddings never go the way they want them to

Kelly justin split up

----------


## Jemma

They kissed  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol  :Big Grin:  I really hope he stops the wedding on Monday - she shouldn't marry John!

----------


## sarahwelford

i hope they get togeher is tha baby def johns cause she slept with both of them around the same time maybe it comes out the baby is conrads

----------


## mememe

hi, they make a great couple tanya and conrad. does anyone whats happened to justin and kelly? i would really like to know! thanks

----------


## mememe

hi, how come justin and kelly split up? does he still see his kid?
im so upset i thought they were such a sweet couple!!
thanks for ur reply

----------


## Jemma

Hi. I don't really know what happened to Justin and Kelly sorry! What happened with the abuse storyline in the end I can't really remember, who was it that shook Susie?

----------


## mememe

hi, did kelly shake suzy? where has kelly and suzy gone? was it a messy breakup or they still friends. i was away this is why i want to know. thanks for ur replies

----------

